# Kick 'Em Up Gundog Thread - Murder Creek



## Wingmaster870 (Aug 9, 2011)

Not sure what happened to our last thread...must have gotten pulled for too many Brittany jokes

Figured we needed to stay in touch so here is another one.

Brandt - im sorry i haven't gotten back to you.  I've been a busy man...work, wedding stuff, and dogsitting two brittanys that spend 23 hours of the day either eating or barking.  Can't wait til Nitram gets back from the motherland.  Rumor has it he might be shipping back one of his grandfather's old French SxS for us to marvel at.  

Sant - how big is that long haired rascal you got?  Lets see some new photos.


----------



## Luke0927 (Aug 9, 2011)

I know the feeling, work, 2 kids, and getting ready for another one.....


----------



## wilber85 (Aug 9, 2011)

Sounds like us bachelors will be the only ones chasing birds this winter!


----------



## Luke0927 (Aug 10, 2011)

I'll be around I'll just have my 4 year old a little more, probably have to ride on the 4 wheeler a little so he can go.


----------



## Sant (Aug 10, 2011)

Hey guys,
Just  seeing this new thread. All good here. Young Thom is coming along. Took him out a few weeks ago and introduced him to gun fire. He didn't flinch but he did find out it's hard to water retrieve skeet (un-hit of course). Looking forward to seeing all of you real soon.


----------



## wilber85 (Aug 10, 2011)

Hey Brandt you alive?!?  Whats the latest?


----------



## Wingmaster870 (Aug 15, 2011)

Just so you boys know....MoneyDawg changed the locks on August 1st (last day of the lease term) so if any of you are driving down from Atlanta expecting to shoot some clays or exercise your bird dogs don't be surprised if your key doesnt work.  

Looks like we are supposed to hike in if we want to work on the club or move your deer stands around.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 15, 2011)

Wingmaster870 said:


> Not sure what happened to our last thread...must have gotten pulled for too many Brittany jokes
> 
> Figured we needed to stay in touch so here is another one.
> 
> ...



Pictures coming of the gun in the next few weeks.  Handmade for my grandfater 12 ga side by side english stock with custom engraving... it's a beauty.  I'm going to be looking for an importer to have it brought here fairly soon.


----------



## Luke0927 (Aug 15, 2011)

sweet that will be nice have to keep that forever!

Let me know what yall hear about everything.


----------



## BFifer (Aug 15, 2011)

Waiting on John to return phone calls again.

MONEYDAWG- "John, If you'd like the majority of the club to return as members on the lease, we need the following:
 1) Send us the lease for 2011-2012... you sent me last year's lease in the mail rather than this year's
 2) We will send you the proposed club rules and walk through them with you
 3) Sign
 4) Pay
You have my #. Left you a vmail today. Available to around 10:30pm and will have my phone on me tomorrow.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 17, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Wingmaster870 (Aug 18, 2011)

Frank, does this mean i have to take my decal off of my truck


----------



## rapid fire (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm assuming the club didn't make it this year?


----------



## wilber85 (Aug 20, 2011)

The club is still going, we are just making some minor adjustments for this year.  You interested in a membership? We may have a few open spots...


----------



## rapid fire (Aug 20, 2011)

Not me, I'm broke.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 20, 2011)

The club is alive and well!  We have a great group of motivated guys.  Now we just need to find a good lease.  We are working on renewing our current lease but we had some things that needed to be addressed.


----------



## K-Ro (Aug 20, 2011)

rapid fire I hope you're not to broke trial season is just around the corner.


----------



## rapid fire (Aug 21, 2011)

Keith, I'll make it up there.  Is that Trent's dog in the avatar?  He's looking fine.  He and Pepper might make some good looking babies one day.


----------



## Luke0927 (Aug 21, 2011)

Keep me in the loop guys but I may be staying out this year, with the baby due in Nov. not sure if I want spend the $$$ when don't know how much I will even be able to go.  I might try and just run in a few hunt test and walking trials.


----------



## K-Ro (Aug 21, 2011)

Yea Mark thats Trents dog Buck in the avatar. I agree those two would make a fine batch of puppies. Just to let you know the September trial has been cancelled because of possible heat. But hope to see you in october if not before. Stay in touch


----------



## Wingmaster870 (Aug 22, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> The club is alive and well!  We have a great group of motivated guys.  Now we just need to find a good lease.  We are working on renewing our current lease but we had some things that needed to be addressed.



kinda reminds me of the NFL lock-out this summer.  Training camp for these dogs will be here before we know it and right now we dont have a labor agreement


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 22, 2011)

Wingmaster870 said:


> kinda reminds me of the NFL lock-out this summer.  Training camp for these dogs will be here before we know it and right now we dont have a labor agreement


----------



## BFifer (Aug 26, 2011)

Gentlemen, status:
- landowner confirmed Moneydawg has paid for this year; no lease language has been finalized, but comfortable to send John our rules
- proposed club rules, which would be an exhibit to the lease, were sent to John on 8/23
- no response from John after several follow up calls

This lack of communication is disappointing and a bad forecast of things to come. I suppose John MacDonald does not want our funding or participation from the looks of it... maybe has other plans. 

Bit disappointing that we took the time and effort away from our dogs and hunting to do work weekends last year to help cultivate the land while he was MIA and since we paid for all the quail (esp you Stephen), some of which still populate the property. Guess that's the way it goes.

I never thought we'd reach this point, but unless I receive a call in the next day or so, I'm going to back out and ensure I can find a reliable location and lease/purchase. I'd like the club to live on (with a different name, for Pete's sake), since I've learned so much from you guys and enjoy everyone's company; hopefully, we can find an alternative. Give me a call or pm if anyone has anything brewing and there's an extra slot for me. Thanks


----------



## Munsterlander (Aug 28, 2011)

How much land are you looking for lease/purchase?  Sorry to hear that the land at Murder Creek is not gonna work out.  I have just gotten my second small Munsterlander a few weeks ago.  It's nice to have a pup around.  

bo


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 28, 2011)

BFifer said:


> Gentlemen, status:
> - landowner confirmed Moneydawg has paid for this year; no lease language has been finalized, but comfortable to send John our rules
> - proposed club rules, which would be an exhibit to the lease, were sent to John on 8/23
> - no response from John after several follow up calls
> ...




100% agree.  If anyone knows of a lease opportunity within range of Atlanta please let us know.  It's sad that we have 10 or so guys with great motivation and this thing is falling apart because the guy with the land doesn't seem to have any.


----------



## Bullfrog81 (Aug 28, 2011)

Y'all keep me updated on another lease. I might be interested if its closer to home and Johns not involved.


----------



## BirdmanZ (Aug 28, 2011)

I was not a member but I am actively searching for a club to join.  Please keep me in the loop if you can.  Thanks


----------



## BFifer (Aug 29, 2011)

Bo, congrats on the new dog! In regard to your question, I'm looking for 50-200acres somewhere within 1 to 1.5 hrs from atlanta. Would prefer to lease cause it's easier to do quickly and clearly doesn't take as much capital, but I will purchase if I see the right deal.

Jeremiah, I'll keep you posted; it would be good to have you out there again.

Birdman- we'll keep you posted as well.

Nitram- don't sweat it. I'm very motivated to make this happen.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 1, 2011)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=453864&highlight=moneydawg

Yall know this is how moneydawg got started?  This property was then advertised as a bird dog club, and that it sure wasn't.  A couple of us young guys got into it then not knowing any better and I'll say I'm happy to be parting ways.  Moneydawg's name is appropriate, always put the money ahead of the dog.


----------



## shotgun (Sep 1, 2011)

If you guys can find something down further I-20 I might be interested. For dog work and bird hunting 100 acres is plenty.


----------



## Wingmaster870 (Sep 1, 2011)

shotgun said:


> If you guys can find something down further I-20 I might be interested. For dog work and bird hunting 100 acres is plenty.



come on "shotgun" and join Kick 'Em Up....plenty of open slots!!!

this club will be especially helpful for those who want to apprentice under a "Delaware Master Hunter"!  Not only does the president offer guided squirrel hunts, guided rabbit hunts, guided quail hunts dogs he has raised and trained himself but boarding is available at his professional kennel facility.  (note:  if you board your dog over the weekend remember to remove the collard before checking in).  Dogs have been found in the kennel growing into their collars and experiencing difficulty breathing/eating.  

Another thing i love about this club is how the president discards of your extra training birds for you!  At the end of the day just leave your extra quail in the johnny house and voila...gone the next day without any addtional disposal fee.

Rifle hunting is not allowed (except for those who purchase political memberships) but if you make a marginal shot with your bow you an rest assure that management will assist you with the tracking....just be sure to bring your own pocket knife...master hunter curriculum did not include field dressing techniques.  

Word to the wise for any potential members.  Your $250 deposit is non-refundable.  If you place a deposit down before the lease term begins and then obtain a new job that does not permit you to run dogs on the weekend then  understand that your money will be placed in managment's recruitment account....just a little income tax trick.

Honestly boys...plenty of open spots.  I know the lease terms say there will be a maximum of 12 - 15 members but that is really just a loose estimate....subject to change as soon as another fella with a bird dog comes along.  Plus, there are plenty of "sister" leases for surplus members to move to if things get too crowded.  The more members the better 

Just remember...if you dont show up for work day then there is a $100 fine....I mean, somebody has to pay for the squirrel food plot management!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 1, 2011)

Wingmaster870 said:


> come on "shotgun" and join Kick 'Em Up....plenty of open slots!!!
> 
> this club will be especially helpful for those who want to apprentice under a "Delaware Master Hunter"!  Not only does the president offer guided squirrel hunts, guided rabbit hunts, guided quail hunts dogs he has raised and trained himself but boarding is available at his professional kennel facility.  (note:  if you board your dog over the weekend remember to remove the collard before checking in).  Dogs have been found in the kennel growing into their collars and experiencing difficulty breathing/eating.
> 
> ...



As funny as this post is (other then the removing of the collar grown into the young pups neck which I and another member here had to do), it's actually a 100% truthful review of what you are getting here.  We tried hard to set up some ground rules to make this look like a legitimate hunting club but it just hasn't materialized.   If you want to join a club, be warned that this is not run like your average hunting club, if you want to do something more formal, I would highly recommend ZZfarms.


----------



## Bullfrog81 (Sep 1, 2011)

Alton, Martin y'all better becareful he will kick you out of the club for speaking your mind. Oh nevermind the club doesn't exist. All of the statements about this club are true. Alton spoken like a true edjumacated scholar. Y'all keep me updated I will be happy to forcefully confront the Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- president if needed. Just trying to help.


----------



## shotgun (Sep 1, 2011)

I meant if you found a new place. I have read enought to know that I want no part of this present club.


----------



## BFifer (Sep 1, 2011)

Will do, Shotgun. Discussing leases from guys who own suitable land and avidly looking for others as well so we have our pick of a brand new place to start.

Of course, if the landowner wanted me to point out several lease violations that the lessee has performed, he could cancel the lease and execute a lease that's better for him and the betterment of his property. If I were him, I know I'd take the bird in the hand, but there's always an option to select a more trustworthy lessee.


----------



## PJPOINTER (Sep 1, 2011)

Looking for land to lease if anyone knows of any. 100-200 acres


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 5, 2011)

TTT...need some land to play on!


----------



## easbell (Sep 5, 2011)

ZZ Farms is no longer from what I've been told. Aline has guided for me for the past few years. I have not heard from her in months. Depending on what you are looking for we may be able to put something together.  478-387-5650 is my cell number.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 6, 2011)

easbell said:


> ZZ Farms is no longer from what I've been told. Aline has guided for me for the past few years. I have not heard from her in months. Depending on what you are looking for we may be able to put something together.  478-387-5650 is my cell number.



Eric,

That's bad news.  I saw Aline over Christmas last year and I thought she was still up and running.  Anyway we are looking for land, anywhere from 50-300 acres I would say with some of it suitable for dog training and planting birds.

Martin


----------



## easbell (Sep 6, 2011)

I have a couple of groups of bird dog owners that currently use the property plus I run guided hunts on it. We schedule everything in advance so there are no conflicts. There are 5 courses that vary in size from 50 - 130 acres. It is everything from open fields to thinned mature pines. I am the property owner and maintain them throughout the year.

If you are intersted in looking at it just let me know.


----------



## zzweims (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi Everyone;

I just wanted to clarify that ZZ Farms is NOT out of business.  It's just been on hold for a few months while I dealt with some personal issues.  I intend to have the club up and running again within the next few weeks.  I'm not accepting any money/new members at this time, as I don't yet have a set date for the new start up.  When I do, I'll announce it here and we'll party likes it's 1999!!!

If anyone has any questions or concerns, PM me or call 478-251-4007

Aline


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 6, 2011)

zzweims said:


> Hi Everyone;
> 
> I just wanted to clarify that ZZ Farms is NOT out of business.  It's just been on hold for a few months while I dealt with some personal issues.  I intend to have the club up and running again within the next few weeks.  I'm not accepting any money/new members at this time, as I don't yet have a set date for the new start up.  When I do, I'll announce it here and we'll party likes it's 1999!!!
> 
> ...



  Good to hear Aline!  Good luck this season!


----------



## pine nut (Sep 7, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Good to hear Aline!  Good luck this season!



What He said!  Been worried about how you were doin'.  Glad things are better.


----------



## Wingmaster870 (Sep 12, 2011)

plenty of spots folks.  Looks like out of the 16 + members only 2 or 3are rejoining....room for all!!!


----------



## BirdmanZ (Sep 27, 2011)

Any word on clubs looking for members?  I am still looking for something convenient (an hour or so) from Locust Grove.  Any feedback would be appreciated.  Thanks


----------



## Setter Jax (Sep 27, 2011)

Where are you located?


----------



## BirdmanZ (Sep 27, 2011)

Locust Grove, GA.  South Henry County


----------



## Wingmaster870 (Sep 28, 2011)

i know of a really nice club in Milner but i believe it has a lonnnnnnnnnnnng waiting list, several years i was told....unless you've got vizlas and then you can get in at any time!

its unfortunate about Kick 'em Up....i heard the club has shifted to focus primarily on deer hunting this year with more effort put into feeding corn to the deer than supplemental feeding for the released birds.  darn shame....


----------



## Strych9 (Oct 1, 2011)

Let me know if you'd like a contact number for the Milner club.


----------



## Luke0927 (Oct 1, 2011)

Keep me updated I know a buddy might let me borrow a viszla!


----------



## Strych9 (Oct 1, 2011)

It's not viszla exclusive, just viszla dominant! Very good group of folks. Mostly field trialers.


----------



## BirdmanZ (Oct 1, 2011)

That number would be great.  Not sure if you guys are pulling my leg but at this point....


----------



## waddler (Oct 7, 2011)

Why don't you all form an LLC and BUY you some land? Please do not tell me you cannot, I have done it repeatedly since 1967, and I was dirt poor. If you don't know how, PM me and I will show you how 5 of us started in 1967 and have owned our hunting land ever since, and at that time, we were recently graduated from college, had wives and children and received no outside help.

I have done the same thing with duck hunting properties in Arkansas.


----------



## BFifer (Oct 7, 2011)

It is rare that one comes across a situation where the improprieties and lack of trust of one person can be so drastic to drive the majority, if not all, members of a club away.

Unfortunately, this has occurred; your suggestion is a good one that works for some, but not all. I think everyone was trying to find the solution that would allow ALL prior members, aside from the primary leaseholder, to be involved since that group enjoyed each others company and learned a great deal from one another.

Over time and hopefully in the near future, I anticipate that some may form an LLC with others, one may purchase property and lease or we may all find a lease that will allow us to do this again. It's a matter of finding the right land for the right price these days. In the meantime, I think you may find that we'll be rejoining this season on public land for some group hunts! Looking forward to it.

Thanks for the suggestion; see my pm, since I'd still like to gain some knowledge/experience from your past.


----------



## fwhitaker (Dec 19, 2011)

Guys I'm sorry to hear about the demise of the "club"... I had a real bad feeling about it.  However, i tried to chalk it up to being pretty absent last year with the birth of the twins. 

:nono::nono::nono::nono: shame we wasted money, but I did enjoy meeting a bunch of you.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 8, 2012)

Hope everyone is doing well.  What's everybody up to these days?  I know we've got a few separate ventures happening as far as dog clubs.


----------



## BirdmanZ (Oct 3, 2012)

*Bird Dog Clubs*

Any good gun dog clubs looking for a member this year?


----------



## Timberdoodle (Oct 24, 2012)

It's a shame for you guys.  It seemed y'all had a cohesive group dedicated to gun dogs.  I wished you had continue to posper.

We had gone out with our dogs to Murder Creek when it was being formed the first time.  I decided that it was not an arrangement that would work for us long-term.

Hopefully, a group will come together in the right time and place, and it will do well, for the good of the dogs.


----------



## fwhitaker (Oct 26, 2012)

I have moved to South Georgia (Savannah).  Unfortunately I  lost one of my GSP's to a car, and the other is working on 11+ years old...so I have been hunting much.  I have been shooting alot at the Forest City Gun Club here.

I hope you guys are all doing well.


----------

